# A breeding thread?



## 907cannabis (Jan 25, 2018)

Did I miss something? Shouldn't there be a thread dedicated to making crosses and stabilizing genetics and stuff? 

I'm sure I just missed the breeders discussion board would someone point me there lol?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 25, 2018)

Here you go

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 28, 2018)

It's difficult to see because it's a sub-forum of Advanced Cultivation, we have an entire forum about Breeding:

https://www.rollitup.org/f/breeders-paradise.94/


----------



## 907cannabis (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks and thanks again!


----------



## Jardinero67 (Mar 5, 2018)

rollitup said:


> It's difficult to see because it's a sub-forum of Advanced Cultivation, we have an entire forum about Breeding:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/breeders-paradise.94/


----------



## Jardinero67 (Mar 5, 2018)

Can threads be moved? Also thanks... I loved your discussion with b dub genetics. You saved me time and soil
Those freebies go straight,to the trash can.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 6, 2018)

Lost and found

Lost: my mind
Last seen: between my ears
Contact: someone
Reward: not really


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

